# Brad Nailer



## man00 (Jan 25, 2014)

Are these powerful enough to use with 1/2" boards...Example fastening a 1/2" board to a 2x4 ?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes. It will attach a 1/2" board to a 2x4. Are you wanting the board to stay...? What's your application?


----------



## man00 (Jan 25, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Yes. It will attach a 1/2" board to a 2x4. Are you wanting the board to stay...? What's your application?


Building some shelves where an old wall heater once was. These shelves will be for very light use only. Come to think of it I believe that 1/2" is what called 1 inch thick x 4 inch wide


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Around here a 1x4 is 3/4" by 3 1/2". Yeah a brad nailer will hold that good and strong. Provided you are supporting the shelf properly. Glue helps too!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

If you mean attaching a 1x4 vertically to 2x4 studs to then support a shelf, then I wouldn't do that. Use a 15 gauge trim nailer or screws.


----------



## man00 (Jan 25, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> If you mean attaching a 1x4 vertically to 2x4 studs to then support a shelf, then I wouldn't do that. Use a 15 gauge trim nailer or screws.


That's the plan, but the shelves will be supporting very little weight..mainly keys, mail, pictures..ect


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Then I guess you could try it. Just use quite a few.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

This is too generic of a question. You will have to tell us more about what you are trying to do.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

This is too generic of a question. You will have to tell us more about what you are trying to do.


----------



## man00 (Jan 25, 2014)

FrankSmith said:


> This is too generic of a question. You will have to tell us more about what you are trying to do.


There use to be a old wall heater, I removed it. The opening is about 48" tall by 16" wide.. I'm going try and cover of old rough cut 2x4's with some 1" lumber (the 48" part) add some small shelves to the new boards.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds fine, throw some glue behind it if you're worried about it. Or worst case u have to put a couple screws in down the road.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

PL construction adhesive is your friend...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if it's an outside wall insulate and patch the wall,then put your shelf up


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

m1911 said:


> PL construction adhesive is your friend...


2nd that


----------



## man00 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to all...shelves are up and holding fine.


----------

